# My sled



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

I finally got around to making one of these. After putting it off for a while and getting anxious about small cutoffs to the right of the blade from crosscutting I finally found a few hours of the day to make a crosscut sled. It didn't take long but my version works great and is accurate. It is a 3/4" MCP base and the back fence is a piece of ash that I had. The main fence is MCP and knowing that it's probably not the ideal material for the main fence I used it anyway because it was the flattest and straightest stuff I had. Maybe i'll re-do it with a hardwood fence but for now it works. The runners are hard maple. I added the kreg trak and stop to it because I do projects that require different sizes. I had the kreg trak and stop system installed on my miter saw table but that won't get much use anymore. Actually it hasn't gotten used ever since I got the incra v120 miter gauge. This setup is now my go to for crosscutting and small cuts. Overall very pleased and now i'm more comfortable cross cutting small pieces on my t/s.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

nice work like the track.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice sled. Most people put a guard where the blade comes through the fence. Not a bad idea, on the other hand you don't use such a guard on a miter gauge so without it a person is at least as safe as they would be using a miter gauge. Got to make me one. Had one on my old saw and been planning on refitting to my current saw. Just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes the blade guard is next. Thank's for the positive insight.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nicely done!.


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks NiteWalker


----------

